# 4 Controllers possible on SNES Mini?



## spyder918 (Nov 6, 2017)

Does anyone know if this is possible?


----------



## cracker (Nov 8, 2017)

It would require a hardware and software hack to work. It's possible but would require a fair amount of work to hack in.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 8, 2017)

perhaps an adapter would work fine as that's all it was that allowed it on the actual snes


----------



## Sliter (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm not the only wanting bomberman there I see xD
people say that the classic mini is a modded raspberry, I think it can accept a HUB or something, so maybe the snes mini can .. unless it's programmed to not
but if you hacked the system to be able to put bomberman there, probably it ca have a way


----------



## cracker (Nov 8, 2017)

Even if there was a multitap adapter made it would still need a driver hack. Without that all input would be seen as one controller.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 8, 2017)

cracker said:


> Even if there was a multitap adapter made it would still need a driver hack. Without that all input would be seen as one controller.


and wasn't it the snes game itself that handled it? or is it just the way this end up working out that it comes out a tad weird and needs emulator level support


----------



## cracker (Nov 8, 2017)

I found this quick tech write up about how it would need to be worked around which is even more complicated than I thought it would be due to hardware design. The real SNES allowed the games to directly speak to the device in the controller port. If the game found a response from the device that let it know it was a multitap then it would use a loop to read the button presses on each of the controllers connected through it.

Side note: On games that support less than 5 players (all but an NHL game and homebrew) controllers 3 and 5 act like a single controller. On games that support less than 4 players (Secret of Mana and homebrew) controllers 2 and 4 act like a single controller. This is because controllers 2 and 4 are multiplexed and 3 and 5 are multiplexed. I have to take back my statement that all the controllers connected to a multitap behaving as a single controller on 1-2 player games since I thought the circuitry was a bit different. I have worked on a project with the 3DO where it multiplexes all the controllers on a single data line - allowing up to 255 (if I remember right) controllers to be used. Does anyone have a multitap and original SNES hardware to test what happens with extra controllers when you have a 1-2 player game?


----------



## Sliter (Nov 8, 2017)

cracker said:


> I found this quick tech write up about how it would need to be worked around which is even more complicated than I thought it would be due to hardware design. The real SNES allowed the games to directly speak to the device in the controller port. If the game found a response from the device that let it know it was a multitap then it would use a loop to read the button presses on each of the controllers connected through it.
> 
> Side note: On games that support less than 5 players (all but an NHL game and homebrew) controllers 3 and 5 act like a single controller. On games that support less than 4 players (Secret of Mana and homebrew) controllers 2 and 4 act like a single controller. This is because controllers 2 and 4 are multiplexed and 3 and 5 are multiplexed. I have to take back my statement that all the controllers connected to a multitap behaving as a single controller on 1-2 player games since I thought the circuitry was a bit different. I have worked on a project with the 3DO where it multiplexes all the controllers on a single data line - allowing up to 255 (if I remember right) controllers to be used. Does anyone have a multitap and original SNES hardware to test what happens with extra controllers when you have a 1-2 player game?


one friend have and I asked to test out
he told me that only the controller in slot2 works, other does nothing


----------

